# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Bulli Schrauber in Kiel ?

## kaeptnblaubaer

Hallo zusammen,

mein Bulli (T4) und ich ziehen nach Kiel und sind auf der Suche nach einer qualifizierten Bulliwerkstatt die etwas zivilere Preise macht als der freundliche VW Hndler und idealerweise auch noch mehr Ahnung hat (was nach meiner Erfahrung nicht besocnders schwierig ist...zumindesbeim T4 )

Hinweise gerne per PN

Danke & Gruss

----------

